# pvc vs. vinyl dishwasher racks



## bamsmom (Nov 9, 2007)

well, we're getting our first dishwasher soon, so i've been researching a little and found that some dishwashers have pvc racks and some have vinyl...which should we go with? i know neither is real great, but which is the lesser of the two evils...or are they both so bad it doesn't even matter? TIA!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I've had bad experiences with the vinyl that has metal underneath. Eventually they get tears in them and then the metal underneath starts getting rusty and the little things break off. I then got a used one that is all plastic. I liked it much better.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

We







our Kenmoore dishwasher and it is the ONLY appliance/gadget/electronic/ANYTHING we have ever purchased the extended warranty on and it was worth every single penny.


----------

